# GT5 Patch 1.06 kein Ton mehr



## bloodhound01 (18. Februar 2011)

Hi,
heute ist ja der neue patch rausgekommen. Ich wollte mal fragen ob ich der einzige bin der nach dem Update keinen Ton mehr hat.

Nach PS3 neustart geht der ton wieder


----------



## Padesch (14. März 2011)

musst die PS3 kurz vom Strom trennen, danach gings bei mir wieder


----------

